# Porsche Carrera 4 hideous correction.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Today my work associate allowed me a day on his car as he had told me that the paintwork was bad on it...I didnt believe him when he said it had dulled down and gone milky but i was in for a shock when i turned up this morning...

Have you ever packed ya kit and arrived and thought oh no i didnt bring something and you wish you had...Fast cut plus was left at home and i regretted it badly...

Wheels and roof being replaced next week so no real attention to them..

Geoffs porky..




























Absolutely horrendous paintwork and scratched and swirled badly














































The paintwork has nothing in it at all no reflection or flake just dull and muted..














































I was well chuffed :thumb: although i have never seen anything like this before...The paint also was sticky??

Lower half citrus degreased



















wheels cleaned with wheel brightener as anything else would just laugh..










outers swissvax brush










callipers swissvax brush










inners drumsticks




























small amount of tardis added for tar spots



















all clean no lsp going on as refurbing..










car foamed



















sprayed off and washed then clayed



















sprayed off , rewashed










and quick detailed










and dryed to a lovely matt finish..




























Paintwork measured and plenty of paint on..Geoff has owned from new and no bodywork repairs done ..



















Front wing tackled first...Fx2 pad and 80349 just to see how it works...in full sun aswell today so hard with the polish and heat..










This combo did nothing so changed over to fx1 pad and ip.

Right hand side of front wing after 3 passes..



















Fuel cap 1 pass.



















Front wing the best i could safely achieve and i thought it was good





































then final finished to refine it and get a massive gloss back










and wiped off










and i was pleased with what it came up like and so was Geoff , he was actually going to get a respray..














































Then ploughed on with the rest of the car










50/50,s



















and wing and door corrected and un corrected





































carrying on correction




























and rear wing not corrected














































part correction










and done



















nice :wall:




























Before correction










After correction










After Final Finish










Wax today was Z Destiny




























Buffed off after about 4 minutes max due to sun..

FINAL RESULTS


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Outstanding, Marc ! :thumb:

You saved that paintworks life - and the owner a pretty penny !


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Most impressive Marc, in a sense I look forward to a car like that because the contrast is so huge, I bet the owner couldn't believe his eyes !


----------



## gjt880 (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeez that was one bad motor. Total transformation
Top work as usual :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Spectacular turnaround - bet he was well pleased, especially as he was considering a respray :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my thats AMAZING. Nice work


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning work again marc,

this is problem one of my favourite turnarounds ive seen, lets hope it stays that way
:thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that is brill turn around Marc :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Always makes a great comparison when the paint is so badly marked. Very rewarding too. 

With the sticky paint did you manage to work the Intensive Polish until properly broken down? I helped a new member out a little with his Integra this week and that paint was the most difficult I have ever come across. Even 700rpm (speed 1 Metabo) the ip would heat up and weld onto the paint after 3 or 4 passes over the work area.

Oh and let me apologise for even thinking you could have been involved in the 'washgate' saga!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

If thats not an advertisement for detailing and how it can save a car then I dunno what is!! Great work


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

OMG great job, really in enjoyed those reflection shoots :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb before/after shots. Clearly shows just how bad that paint really was. I take it you have left him with clear instructions about how to wash/maintain that finish 

Great work as always


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Outstanding, Marc ! :thumb:
> 
> You saved that paintworks life - and the owner a pretty penny !


I was thinking that myself - owner spends a few quid on a full correction
detail & saves a couple of grand or so on a pukka respray.

Great advert for detailers :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Always makes a great comparison when the paint is so badly marked. Very rewarding too.
> 
> With the sticky paint did you manage to work the Intensive Polish until properly broken down? I helped a new member out a little with his Integra this week and that paint was the most difficult I have ever come across. Even 700rpm (speed 1 Metabo) the ip would heat up and weld onto the paint after 3 or 4 passes over the work area.
> 
> Oh and let me apologise for even thinking you could have been involved in the 'washgate' saga!


To be honest i struggled very much today if im honest with ip...I left fast cut plus at home as when he told me how bad it was i thought Porsche cant be that bad but it was....The ip just forever spitted and i worked it at about 900 most of the time although on the non sun side it did break down ok..I did have bad hologramming though so final finished it and some areas twice if im honest..I am not one for going with the grain like i read on here alot like 2 passes at 900 1 pass at 1200 1 pass at 1500 blah blah i just do what ive been taught to and weork the product and how i feel it works best at any speed bt lower than higher , i do this simply because no 2 days are ever the same and i think if you go by theses rules it always works out for me.. i must admit i ache tonight and Geoff is letting me on his DB9 next week so that will be fun..


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Fantastic correction work!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Marc

Looking much more deserving now


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work as usual Marc, couldn't believe how bad the paintwork was.
Paul


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

brilliant effort chap..what more can I say:thumb:


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Top job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats what I call a detail, awesome correction Marc!!

As usial Marc your work is very impressive. :thumb:


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Marc, that is amazing work as always, wish i had your skills, certainly a good advert for your work :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tremendous correction and turnaround Marc! :thumb: You've certainly got the hang of the rotary. :buffer: 

I hope you're boss knows how sore you are after today! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround mate, looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

quality as always Marc excellent work and I bet the owner was over the moon!!! One of the best details I have seen in a while!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic job! That car's paint was STRUGGLING!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

excellent turn around marc :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work there, correction work looks great and restored some beauty back to the car


----------



## Banacheq (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome work as usual.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow Marc that is one hell of a turnaround!

Great improvement and some of those whole panel 50:50s tell a story that no words can do justice to!!

Hope his DB9 isn't as bad 


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

absolutly stunning Marc! that was in a bad way


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

Nice work mark always look forward to your details and keep em coming, no crystal rock on this one though? again great detail and finish nice


----------



## msport (Jun 11, 2008)

what a transformation, fantasic!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic work!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Fantastic job there mate.

I hope he looks at his wash technique now and doesn't undo your hard work!

Thanks for sharing.

J


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:doublesho Wow great work, superb reflections on the car, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Amazing work:thumb:

But he's owned the car from new!! So he is responsible for the damage!!:wall: I hope you have taught him how to look after it now so you never have to work that hard on this motor again.

I dread to think what the DB9 is like:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A great transformation Marc have you educated the owner about the correct wash technique?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Top correction there matey, I can't believe that porka was so bad! Saved him a respray though! :thumb:


----------



## aldunn15 (Jan 25, 2008)

To be honest thats probably a better result than a re spray otherwise your probably still have to go round with a Machine!

Amazing work!!!! some of the 50/50s are just comical.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow!

Great job Marc! Did he usually have it washed by supermarket cleaners and car washes to get it in that state? Was shocking!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

top work there fella :thumb:


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW , impressive , good job , thanks for sharing


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow one of my favorite threads ever. AMAZING work, thank you for the entertainment!!! You should post this over on autopia.org


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing work there - that was a shocking state but at least you had some decent levels of paint to work with. Lovely correction there - a job well done :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great work dude :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work as ever Mark


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

Well Done Mate Top Quality


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazing recovery!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

crikey what a mess that was before you got it 

great correction Marc, made all the more so by so many passes working in the full sun. Rather you than me! Car looks awesome in the afters shots - 1 to be proud of for sure :thumb:


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

Stunning work ! Looks amazing, great turn around there mate !


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

god, that was a mess!!!
Excellent work Marc


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

amazing work !!!!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

rubbish :thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work, The owner must be VERY happy with you, I know I would be!

It really is a true advertisement of how good the effects of paint correction can be!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Marc :thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

That is unreal! The SAS can't get camouflage that good! Well done! I hope the bugger manages to keep it in such good condition!


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Amongst the best before/after comparison shots I've seen there - fantastic turnaround! How anyone can let a car like that get into that state amazes me - takes all sorts I guess!


----------



## Holty1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

great turn around and awsome reflective shots there, good work :thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

as usual a visual confirmation of your genius, for gods sake post up about your new vxr!!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Superb !

I can't think of anything else to say...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

robsonj said:


> as usual a visual confirmation of your genius, for gods sake post up about your new vxr!!


Im trying but its takeing ages...

Up' to leicestershire saturday for ice install finish and then testing at some place with microphones and bizzarre frequency machines


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice work as usual there Marc. Good stuff.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great work Marc, looks so much better


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Great work, brought the paintwork back to life. Superb. :thumb:
May I ask if you took any paint readings post-correction?


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing transformation...fantastic skills sir:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

blurb said:


> Great work, brought the paintwork back to life. Superb. :thumb:
> May I ask if you took any paint readings post-correction?


To be honest yes but i think the ptg im using is just not acurate enough if not nailed on the exact spot to be honest...I may sell it soon and get a better one for breaking down layers aswell...


----------



## iam5p4m (Jul 3, 2008)

wow thats amazing


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Marc That is a brilliant write up (as always) 
This just shows perfectly, how paint can be brought back to life and the results are there for all to see.
I love transformations like this
Well done. :thumb:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

top stuff !!!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Cracking job as always :thumb:


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2008)

thats quite a transformation, good turnaround


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow,stunning


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Stunning work Marc

I take it your mate Geoff took the car to the Kosovans weekly ?


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

That was a fantastic turn arround the car looks fantastic

Just one quick question do you not worry about not wearing gloves when working with wheel brightner ?

I do not even spray the bottle now without putting gloves on first since reading the posts on how dangerous it can be .

Thanks

Gary


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Bit late to this one but those are the best 50:50's I've seen - top class work.....:thumb:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Seen this one late too....

Amazing transformation and truely inspiring for a novice like me....superb..:thumb::thumb:

I hope you confiscated his brillo pad and bucket of sand.....


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Superb turnaround! those 50/50s are amazing


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, you did a Transformer job on that! I think he should let you sport if for a day just for saving its life .


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

What a brilliant job :thumb::thumb::thumb:

The first few pictures received a solid WTF ?!?!?!? which was made worse when it was the same owner from new :doublesho

Thank you for posting some great reflection shots 

Ian


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thread ressurection! :doublesho


----------



## safreer (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely awesome job. Looked like a nightmare at the start.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thread ressurection! :doublesho


what i was thinking nice turn around thow


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice work:doublesho
Also car colour is really nice


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Superb work.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice, great results


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Top effort and finish, lovely write up as usual from one of DW's finest.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice!!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy for the thread resurrection as I missed it first time.
Fantastic work Marc :thumb:


----------

